# Nihon Goshin...



## speakman (Oct 31, 2004)

Narrowing down what I am going to take. There is a Nihon Goshin self defense place nearby that I have watched and enjoy, but I must ask...what are the early 'basics' you are required to learn?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi,

I am not really that familiar with Nihon Goshin....but I think it would be safe to say that you would work on Ukemi or falling skills right away. Footwork is also a big part of Aikido practice. 

Your basic strikes and Ikkyo,Kote Gaeshi, would probably be the first "techniques" you would see. Have fun, most Aikido dojo are very relaxed,and won't push you harder than needed.


----------



## farlow (Nov 3, 2004)

I happen to study this style.  The beginning would be falls and rolls.  Going off of my particular school, they would then give you the basic technique from the first set of 10 techniques to work on.

Have fun.


----------



## supernix (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually the highest ranking teacher of Nihon Goshin in SC is located in Spartanburg. You can reach them here:

http://www.aikidoacademy.com/


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm a Nihon Goshin aikido-ka.  You'll want to be familiar with basic strikes, front and back rolls, front, side and back falls.  Basic blending and energy redirection will be taken up quickly and then you'll begin to learn the first ten of the 50 "classic" techniques taught in this style.  Nihon Goshin is very much (at least outwardly) like Ueshiba style aikido with subtle variations on technique and less emphasis on the spiritual side of the art.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

As was said, falls and rolls, warmup and stretching exercises (most stretching focuses on the wrist, which you will find out why), how to Uke and Naga, and the first 10 classicals.

 Ive only studied for about 4 months, and I can honestly say, this is the most diffucult but yet most fun thing I have ever done.  Its greatly rewarding.

 The soft/internal styles are not for everyone, go take some classes and see if its what suits you!

 Good luck,
 Andrew


----------

